# Help with printing from hand drawn art



## GoFastTshirts (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys and girls,

I mostly do heat transfer shirts i have a cutter and a press. I have a friend who did a hand drawing with color and I would like put it onto a shirt. I have no idea which avenue I can take to make this happen. Can i just scan it and send it to a company to make me a transfer ? any help would be greatly appreciated as I am totally stuck.


----------



## Brandoni (May 28, 2015)

If you would like to PM me the design, we can print it on our DTG, for not too much.


----------

